# Make a wooden chain with a router



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Found this great vid on making a wooden chain with a router


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is nice post Hrawk, I need a workshop like that

BTW, why don't we invite him to forum


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL he's even got their initials written on his forefinger nails.

There's an extra jig switch he could have skipped.

I'd have been _really_ impressed if he didn't break the links and glue them back together.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

me i would love that work shop mine is the front stops to the house and now there is about 3 inch of snow on the work bench


----------

